# Swatches (PIC HEAVY): Cultreboom,ultracheek,classic coordinates,sweetiecake,dejarose



## iiifugaziii (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey you guys. I just went to update and I tried to get the best swatches i could for ya! (sorry if these have already been posted! I didn't see any). 
I didn't get all the products to try out.. .but I still got some from every collection!

CULTREBLOOM:


















ULTRACHEEK:









CLASSIC COORDINATES:





SWEETIECAKE:

















DEJAROSE: (sorry so few)


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jan 26, 2006)

and by the way... these swatches really don't do the colors justice.. they're all so freakin' vibrant and awesome in person!!! (plus, I covered them up with tape so they wouldn't get all over the place).


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 26, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! thanks for posting these! =)


----------



## Cruella (Jan 26, 2006)

You are fantastic to post these!!  Woo-hoo, looks like I'm going to be spending some money!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 26, 2006)

Holy Sheeeeeeeee-it,.. aghh I think my wallet,. purse,... and 3 credits cards just screamed in my ear,....


----------



## Jude (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_and by the way... these swatches really don't do the colors justice.. they're all so freakin' vibrant and awesome in person!!! (plus, I covered them up with tape so they wouldn't get all over the place)._

 
You are such a doll!  Thank you so much for posting these.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 26, 2006)

OH MY GOSH! Girl I freaking LOVE you for this!!! I'm happy to say I'm buying everything from sweetie cake, but my wallet is not haha...thanks!


----------



## user4 (Jan 26, 2006)

omg, im going to be BROKE!


----------



## Brianne (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok I officially need MUCH more than I originally thought.
Those pigments with Sweetie Cake are delightful.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 26, 2006)

I see so many things that I want to get... why did you have to do this to me... whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## user2 (Jan 26, 2006)

Waaaahhh!!!! *faints*

How cool is that??!!

Thanks sooo much for posting them!!


----------



## industrialsludge (Jan 26, 2006)

I think my credit card just started crying for me.

I've gotta have like all of that.


----------



## M (Jan 26, 2006)

WOW! I have my list ready-LOL  BTW-what are the glimmershimmers?

Thanks for sharing with us
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M


----------



## user3 (Jan 26, 2006)

You are freaking awesome!


----------



## Marcita (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks so much for posting. These are fabulous. Start saving.


----------



## caroni99 (Jan 26, 2006)

U R awesome! Thanks so much for taking the time to do this for us


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for posting, those are some great swatches.


----------



## lizsybarite (Jan 26, 2006)

Excellent! Actually this is a relief, LOL - I'm excited for a few select things but won't have to go too crazy. Whew!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you so much! This pretty much confirmed what I already thought I wanted. I want ALL the blushes now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but other than that, my list is the same.


----------



## Lustrouslips (Jan 26, 2006)

I want them so bad! Goodbye money


----------



## sweetza (Jan 26, 2006)

THANK YOU!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love the softsparkle eyepencils!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for posting.. these colors all look so pretty.


----------



## mima (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_and by the way... these swatches really don't do the colors justice.. they're all so freakin' vibrant and awesome in person!!! (plus, I covered them up with tape so they wouldn't get all over the place)._

 

oh my goodness thank you so much! you are so generous to share this with us addicts! and it REALLY helps those of us who may not be able to see these in person but want to purchase. thank you again!


----------



## littlemissmagic (Jan 26, 2006)

OH MY GAWD! 
THANKS SO MUCH!!

here's my lemming list:
culturebloom l/s
lovebud e/s
overgrown e/s
sweetiecake palette
apricot pink pigment


----------



## jpohrer (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting this!  We all really appreciate you doing this for us!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you for posting these!!

I can already tell I'll be needing to pick up extra shifts at work just to cover these collections


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jan 27, 2006)

I think I'm in love with the Culturebloom shadows! Ow ow owwww! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much for taking the time to post these!


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 27, 2006)

I was just wondering where you were & was missing your FOTDs! (are we going to see some soon? hint, hint lol!) Thanks so much for posting these awesome swatches!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 27, 2006)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, thanks for posting this. It all looks gorgeous!

I NEED Springsheen! And Deja Rose... wow!


----------



## roxybc (Jan 27, 2006)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! OMG I'm in LOVE!  

Can I just ask you what you thought of the apricot pigment?  It looks very similar to both Deck Chair, and Goldenaire to me.  Are they very similar at all?  

Do you have any other info on Dejarose?  What is coming out with that collection besides the lipglass?


----------



## rubixio (Jan 27, 2006)

Holy crap, thank you.


Is there a difference between a triangle and square after the product name?


----------



## lianna (Jan 27, 2006)

Is Classic Coordinates a new collection or something we haven't heard about yet? No mention of that in colour stories..


----------



## ishtarchick (Jan 27, 2006)

aaarrrghhhhhhhhhh aaallll those pink things have to be miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiineeee
thanks so much for posting everything, you're awesome girl


----------



## Shawna (Jan 27, 2006)

...........     Ok, since we don't have a smilie with drool dripping out of its mouth, I had to be inventive.  Sooooo sweeeeeet.  Has anyone confirmed that sweetie cake will be available in Canada?


----------



## a_parting_gift (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow - looks like I need all the Culturebloom eyeshadows [sans Overgrown - meh] and Sweetie Cake pigments!


----------



## pugpug (Jan 27, 2006)

wow.  budding lustreglass looks so beautiful.  thanks for posting this!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 27, 2006)

uhhhh...culturebloom's gonna be my new love i think >_>


----------



## gliter (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a feeling im not going to have money to pay my car payment next month =x


----------



## anuy (Jan 27, 2006)

okayy.... 

circles are re-promotes
triangles are L/E
squares are permanent


----------



## Isis (Jan 27, 2006)

That settles it! I'm definitely going to be broke


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow! Everything looks so pretty, thanx so much for the post, you're the best!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh wow, the colours look so awesome, thanks so much for posting!!!!


----------



## Joke (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you sweetie!


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Jan 27, 2006)

i reeeeallly like the softsparkle eye pencils. i cant wait!


----------



## artemisa (Jan 27, 2006)

OMG!
And I thought I would not spend that much in these collections!!! Now I have like 8 new lemmings


----------



## lah_knee (Jan 27, 2006)

omg what are we getting in gratis for sweetie cake? im DYING to know!! do we get the quad? if not im going to the store THAT DAY just to get my haul lol


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks so much for the swatches, sweetie! It's so kind of you to share!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks God I don't like anything from all these!! I want swatches of Sundressing!!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks for posting!! but after seeing these i am really dissapointed in the upcomoing collections.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh gawd... I'm going to buy almost everything. sh*t!


----------



## bellaetoile (Jan 27, 2006)

and to think, my credit cards are still hurting from lingerie and catherine. i may have to file for bankruptcy by the end of this cosmetic year. thanks for posting this!


----------



## ralenth (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh no! I want them all!

I am going to be soooo poor.


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 27, 2006)

ooohh.. you're the sweetest!!!!

blushcremes are mineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~


----------



## sonodara (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you for posting these!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am loving the Deja Rose lip glass.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh my godness!

I am so glad I got a promotion and a raise.


----------



## MargaretD (Jan 27, 2006)

Maybe a dumb question but what do the little triangles, squares, and circles next to the color names mean?


----------



## User20 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks so much for posting these, they're so pretty. thankfully though I think I can save some money (or at least until I see them in person). I thought I would want all the CultureBloom e/s, but hese don't really scream at mean, well Overgrown does but it says I'll look sick in that color lol (it was the one I was looking foreward to too *tear*)

So now my list is down to 3 items!
CultureBloom l/s
Spring Sheen Blush
Budding Beauty e/s *this one I'm really looking foreward to since my goal this year is to buy my first pink e/s*


----------



## CWHF (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow.  The first pigment looks a lot like goldenaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But that third one (pinked mauve) and trance plant LUSTREGLASS (wheee!) I could be compelled to get.


----------



## MACisLOVE (Jan 27, 2006)

i think we're all going to be broke!!! i want all the culturebloom eyeshadows and 2 blushes from ultracheek.. quad from sweetie cake ETC.!!


----------



## glamella (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn, I want stuff...I was hoping wouldn't.


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting those swatches! Wow - Culturebloom is mine!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you SO MUCH!

It helps a lot.  If you get the chance, can you try some of these as photos on skin- esp the pigments and l/s?  (someday if you get the chance)

Wow, what a wonderful thing to do for all of us.  Thanks.


----------



## cutandrun (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks soo much for posting that! I'm so glad I discovered this site, unfortunately the downside is I'm probably gonna be bankrupt from the month of march to... well about forever haha! Those sparkle pens look great!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 27, 2006)

MUCHAS GRACIAS!​


----------



## karen (Jan 27, 2006)

lovemate and plum-like lipsticks & reflecto and peacocky eye pencil = MINE.


the rest I'm kind of "eh" about. We'll see.


----------



## clockworkrose (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks a heap, these look so awesome....crave list:
Flowerosophy l/g
Botanical & Overgrown e/s
Nightsky softsparkle
aaaaaaaaaa I'm so exicted....!!!


----------



## merleskaya (Jan 30, 2006)

Great preview....thanks so much for posting it!

Love the Fashionably Fuchsia lipstick....

merleskaya


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 30, 2006)

oh my god, you suck so bad!!  now i want almost everything.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 30, 2006)

That quad looks aweeeeeeeeeesome!  Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## solardame (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you!!

Any thoughts on whether Iris Print will be similar to the one released during Color Theory? Sorry if this is a repeat I'm just excited.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Jan 30, 2006)

YEAH!
I will be sportin some pinks and greens this spring!


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm totally out of the loop here...when does Culturebloom come out?  I want those eyeshadows!!


----------



## User34 (Jan 30, 2006)

I am already thinking what I am gonna have to cut back on to afford all this. FOOD maybe?? hehehe....nah I need to get those pigments!!!!


----------



## xiahe (Jan 30, 2006)

i'm somewhat disappointed with culturebloom...but the flowerosophy lustreglass looks so cool IMO.  =D

and piggies from sweetie cake are GOREGOUS.  ♥


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you soooo much for posting! Everything looks so great!....

... Except for the pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boo, I wanted some unique, cool colors this time around. These all look like something I already own. Guess I'll save some money there! On the other hand, almost all of the lip products look great to me!


----------



## starlight502 (Jan 31, 2006)

Some no so hot product photos i attempted to take yesterday.... Culturebloom swatches









love-bud








violet








botanical




budding




Violet underground kohl




Culturebloom and floribundi 




swatches




William Cremeblush




Blossoming Cremeblush




swatches


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 31, 2006)

OMG you are sooo lucky! I must have Lovebud regardless of it being a lustre! The violet is that supposed to be Lavendar Sky? If so Wow,.. I did not expect top want that! A great BIG THANKS!


----------



## starlight502 (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_OMG you are sooo lucky! I must have Lovebud regardless of it being a lustre! The violet is that supposed to be Lavendar Sky? If so Wow,.. I did not expect top want that! A great BIG THANKS!_

 

YES!  your right, violet SHOULD be Lavender Sky, my mistake.... thanks for catching it.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 31, 2006)

No problem,.. I am thankful you posted these!  +1 e/s to my must have list,...


----------



## harls321 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Thank you*

Great pics! Thank you for the post!!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, Budding looks GORGEOUS! I am not a big fan of Lustreglasses but I may have to make an exception...


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 31, 2006)

i swear im like the last person in the world to go to update


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 31, 2006)

Star Light!! The blushcremes are so pretty on your skin! And Love Bud looks nice, it's a lustre though... but can you tell me if this lustre is chunky?


----------



## rein_queen (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the Pics!!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 1, 2006)

And I thought I'd only have to save up for Culture Bloom..*lol*....thanks for posting up the pix, iiifugaziii, and the swatches, starlight502!!  Love Bud seems to be like something between Orange Tangent and Sunplosion - or am I completely off?


----------



## sweetmelissa (Feb 1, 2006)

I so need those pigments!  It will be hard to wait, eek!


----------



## Joke (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you for the swatches!
You killed my lemming for love bud (it's wonderfull, but I already have a similar shade).
But you created a lemming too: didn't tought I need William, but now I do


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 1, 2006)

oh myyyyy! starlight! i love you!! 

at first i was lemning for blushcremes. now? i have to get them!!!!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Feb 2, 2006)

oooh yummy. gettinb toh blushcremes now!!!


----------



## onzgurl (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks  !


----------



## lianna (Feb 8, 2006)

The e/s don't really appeal to me but I must get Culturebloom lippie as well as Sweet William blushcreme!

Thanks for posting


----------



## jaci core (Feb 8, 2006)

the lusterglasses look gorgeous. i've never bought one before and now i think i just might!


----------



## angel_grll (Feb 8, 2006)

I love you for posting these!!!!


----------



## starlight502 (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Star Light!! The blushcremes are so pretty on your skin! And Love Bud looks nice, it's a lustre though... but can you tell me if this lustre is chunky?_

 
i havne't done an eye with it yet. i hvae been messing around with it and diffrent bases. It is def. not chunky IMO. i am going to try an eye tomorrow and will post it.  Botanical did feel a bit chunky....


C


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 8, 2006)

DUDE.. is anyone else gonna be poor??  I love alot of EVERYTHING on here.. sheesh...!!Thanks iiifugaziii


----------



## devin (Feb 8, 2006)

very nice! thanks so much for posting!


----------



## calixto (Feb 9, 2006)

whoa, wasnt even interested in the eye kohl, but your swatch just made me change my mind


----------



## Bonnie81 (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks, I really like Budding.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh God...I am SO excited for Sweetie Cake!


----------



## lawryn (Feb 15, 2006)

i cant wait for the sweetie cake stuff


----------



## Sarah (Feb 26, 2006)

I love the new stuff


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (Mar 1, 2006)

this just made me 4x as excited for sweetie cake.


----------



## legallyblond (Mar 2, 2006)

I like most of the blushes!!!!.I guess i should start saving money right now!.I find very annoying when Mac takes several gorgeous collections out at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It,s not fair Mac!


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 23, 2006)

just wanted to bump this for the sweetie cake swatches...getting excited!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 25, 2006)

Im dying to know how simular Apricot pink is to Goldenaire and Deckchair


----------



## Trax (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting these! Is Florabundi and Poppy Hop not sold in the U.S.? Because I just realized I've never seen it at Nordies but it's on MAC's website and I've seen it on eBay...


----------



## mae13 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am quite excited about the Dejarose stuff...I'm all over pinks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shoot, the color stories page is down for now...does anyone remember when Dejarose is due to come out?


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 26, 2006)

march 30, i believe!


----------



## mae13 (Mar 27, 2006)

Awesome, thank you!

*starts plotting Wishlist of Doom*


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow thanks! I love the Apricot Pink pigment.


----------

